# EASIEST way to make a small batch of brownies.



## theleach (Oct 10, 2012)

I have betty crocker brownie mix that calls for oil. I got the oil eggs and whatever supplies i should need, including around a half o. of good dope. 

Whats the best way for me to do this? and how many "servings"can i get. Ive made them a couple times before and had good ones and bad.

Would like to know the best way.


----------



## JohnBaked (Oct 10, 2012)

Easiest way? Take your instructed amount of oil, heat on med lo till it is hot, if it's bubbling bring the temp down just a lil. Now slowly add in some finely ground herb, it should sizzle a little but not burn it. Stir and continue on med low for 20-40 mins till your oil gets dark and the herb turns browner. As for the amount I put in 1/4 oz of high grade or 1/2 oz mids or 5-6gs of hash. Let the oil cool or mix it with the milk (good substitute for the water) and brownie mix first or you'll cook your eggs. You can strain the herbs outta the oil but I like to keep it in. Continue baking per instructions  For half o of good stuff I usually divide it into 15-20 servings and one or two brownies will do it depending on the tolerance of the user and desired effect


----------



## Malacath (Oct 11, 2012)

depends you can make ganja butter but that's a whole other process. the easiest old school method (wich gets you supper f'd up)whould be to just finely mix your ground ganja into the powder mix provided before adding oil and eggs n stuff...(finely mix it. take your time) and follow the rest of the rules on the box( note the brownies will have a strong pot taste too em). i made some not too long ago i put an oz of ground shake into a single betty crocker mix put them in my brownie pan split into 4 ate 3/4 of 1 and i was comatose beware with this method for it will surely incapacitate you.


----------

